# I've finally got a website!



## ThomasNL (Mar 11, 2020)

Hey all,

After a way to long time I've finally got rid of my "Coming Soon" temp website. My website is live! Check it out here:

www.thomasvanderburg.com

I'm very curious what you guys think  Let me know!

Kind regards,
Thomas


----------



## Bluemount Score (Mar 11, 2020)

Hm, it‘s not loading for me


----------



## Ha'Vi (Mar 11, 2020)

It all looks pretty slick to me! May it bring you good business.


----------



## ThomasNL (Mar 11, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> Hm, it‘s not loading for me


Hmm what browser are you using?


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 11, 2020)

Gave website. Showreel is indrukwekkend! Echt breed en klinkt goed. Top website. Ik hoop dat je hiermee nog meer gave opdrachten krijgt. Succes en groet uit Groningen


----------



## Takabuntu (Mar 11, 2020)

Very impressive and so is your showreel!!! 

Groeten uit Fryslan


----------



## Bluemount Score (Mar 11, 2020)

ThomasNL said:


> Hmm what browser are you using?


Was using Safari but it works now. Looks really good to me


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 11, 2020)

Takabuntu said:


> Very impressive and so is your showreel!!!
> 
> Groeten uit Fryslan



it binnen hjier allegear Frysken en Grinslanders :-P


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 12, 2020)

Looks great! Personally, I would dedicate a page to music, and have it categorized by genre (unless you primarily just write orchestral like your samples).


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 12, 2020)

Very nice. I especially liked your leader for Jacobine. Compelling, professional, and exciting! Well done!


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Mar 12, 2020)

Ziet er goed uit!


----------

